# Monaco (South of France) Residential Building



## ottoman (May 3, 2005)

hi hi, i am now researching some Remarkable High Class Residential Building at Monaco for Aerial Photography.

can anyone recommended???


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Millefiori i think its called


----------



## mrarchitecture (May 23, 2015)

yeah


----------

